# Directv Now Price increase.



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

Found this that indicate directv will be increasing their price after the judge said no.
AT&T's DirecTV Now plans will get a $5 price hike


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

dod1450 said:


> Found this that indicate directv will be increasing their price after the judge said no.
> AT&T's DirecTV Now plans will get a $5 price hike


That "price increase" was always going to happen (see) every year price increase for programing before AT&T ever owned D* - So over time short or long you can expect more Price increases.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dod1450 said:


> Found this that indicate directv will be increasing their price after the judge said no.
> AT&T's DirecTV Now plans will get a $5 price hike


What judge said no? There is no mention of a judge in the article.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Price will continue to go up. At some point linear tv will fade out and the masses will be on a streaming service at that point you all will be paying similar prices to what linear tv cost tv and imo for a subpar service. These networks aren't going to let the cash cow go hungry!


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

Although you can't tell it from the above, all of the streaming services are raising their prices. Sling and Playstation Vue are also raising their rates by 5 dollars.

As far as the comment above about the promise to the judge, apparently as part of the agreement, AT&T stated that improved savings from the merger with Time Warner would enable DirecTV to either hold or lower prices. In spite of the common name, DirecTV and DirecTV Now are basically operating as separate entities and the commitment did not extend to DirecTV Now.

I think that what we're witnessing now is the maturation of the OTT market. As it gets established, services that were originally operated as loss leaders to attract viewers are now adjusting their prices to better reflect the actual cost of providing programming.


----------

